# Version 1.5 of Reference Handbook is available for download now



## Slay the P.E. (Mar 10, 2022)

You should get it if your exam date is after April 1, 2022.


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Mar 10, 2022)

Here's a preliminary list of things I noticed. Other things might come up upon further review. I was focusing only on Thermal-Fluid Systems:

*Section 2.15.6 Vibration Isolation—Fixed Base* is completely new (this is 100% irrelevant to TFS)
*Section 10.5.2 Incomplete Combustion* has been deleted. This change is minimal. They only removed the title "*Incomplete Combustion*" and left all the text that was already there.
*Table 1.2.7 Properties of Air at Low Pressure, per Pound* the units for dynamic viscosity used to be wrong. Now they've been corrected to lbm/(s*ft).
*Page 276. Air Refrigeration Cycle*: They fixed the error in the COP equation for the cycle when operated as a heat pump.
*Section 5.3.4 External Flow *The inequality signs are now visible in the Nusselt number correlations.
*Section 5.5.6 Effectiveness-NTU relations*. The "less than" signs are now visible.
What didn't change (but should have):

*Section 5.2.1 *They seem to be confused about the difference between "thermal resistance" and "R-value".
*Section 5.2.4* They still state that the corrected fin length L_c is used when neglecting tip heat transfer. This is wrong.
*Section 5.3.8* Still provides Nusselt number correlations for laminar flow in both developing and fully developed conditions, but without providing the correlations to determine if the flow is developing or fully developed.
*Table "Special Diffuse, Gray, Two-Surface Enclosures" page 292*. Top row, third column. What looks like A_sigma (sigma as a subscript) is actually sigma*A (Stefan Boltzmann constant times surface area)
*Brayton Cycle with Regeneration, page 275* The equation for cycle efficiency involving the (T1/T4) ratio and the compression ratio is actually only valid when the regenerator effectiveness is 100% AND when the turbine and compressor are both isentropic. These special conditions should be explicitly noted in the handbook.


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Mar 10, 2022)

Thanks for the errata....

I saw the new 1.5 version a couple of weeks ago. One day, I might trust it.


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Mar 30, 2022)

Slay the P.E. said:


> Here's a preliminary list of things I noticed. Other things might come up upon further review. I was focusing only on Thermal-Fluid Systems:
> 
> *Section 2.15.6 Vibration Isolation—Fixed Base* is completely new (this is 100% irrelevant to TFS)
> *Section 10.5.2 Incomplete Combustion* has been deleted. This change is minimal. They only removed the title "*Incomplete Combustion*" and left all the text that was already there.
> ...


Following up on this, 

*Section 4.5.2.1 Internal Combustion Engines* has been cleaned up a little and now they provide a helpful definition for the parameter "n".


----------



## usernamerequired (Apr 11, 2022)

Thanks for the heads up, I've been using v1.3.

One thing I noticed in v1.5 that drives me absolutely nuts is they have pages that should be in landscape, in portrait format, like the steam tables. Makes no sense, v1.3 was great as it had all pages rotated correctly.


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Apr 12, 2022)

usernamerequired said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I've been using v1.3.
> 
> One thing I noticed in v1.5 that drives me absolutely nuts is they have pages that should be in landscape, in portrait format, like the steam tables. Makes no sense, v1.3 was great as it had all pages rotated correctly.


Agreed.
That made looking at the steam tables terribly inconvenient.


----------



## sheela34 (Oct 12, 2022)

Does anyone know where in this version of the reference handbook is the thermal conductivity of water located?


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Oct 12, 2022)

sheela34 said:


> Does anyone know where in this version of the reference handbook is the thermal conductivity of water located?


I don’t think that information is there. Also, you should be using version 1.6


----------



## sheela34 (Oct 13, 2022)

Slay the P.E. said:


> I don’t think that information is there. Also, you should be using version 1.6



thank you! didn't realize there was a new version out


----------

